# Rattle Snake Skin



## keithbyrd (May 8, 2020)

I am looking for a piece of rattle snake skin - I do nt need the whole skin just looking for a 3-4 inch piece.  Does anyone have some available or know where I can get it?
Thanks for your help!


----------



## its_virgil (May 8, 2020)

I may be able to help you with that. Lets visit this evening. PM me later today.
do a good turn daily!
Don


----------

